

Larry Page asks a Java question in 1996 - rohanaurora
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.java/aSPAJO05LIU/ushhUIQQ-ogJ 

======
bengali3
Thank you Larry. For without Google, all of us would have to wait 2 days for a
'shot in the dark' response.

